# une vieille merde coiffée d'un bidet et mouchée d'un grand coup di bite



## Mida Karato

Bonjour à tous. 
Je suis en train de lire cette phrase addressée par A. Breton à J. Paulhan (je m'escuse pour la vulgarité - il s'agit de littérature et critique littéraire des années '20):
"(tu es) une vieille merde coiffée d'un bidet et mouchée d'un grand coup di bite."
Comment est-ce qu'on peut la traduire en italien? Moi, j'ai choisi de m'éloigner du texte originel, comme ça: "vecchia e merdosa testa di cazzo travestita da cesso". Si ce forum ne parle pas l'italien, est-ce que vous pourriez m'expliquer le sens de la phrase?
Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------



## matoupaschat

Letteralmente: "sei una vecchia merda con un bidè in testa e fottuta nel naso con un gran colpo di cazzo"
Mi divertirebbe che la riscrivessi in italiano moderno ma sempre volgare...


----------



## Mida Karato

Grazie 1000!
Che classe, questi surrealisti!


----------



## Piero.G

Moucher: débarasser son nez de ses mucosités en souflant


Sei come una merda secca attaccata al bidet e soffiata via dal naso con un gran colpo di cazzo.

Sei una merda secca, come quelle attaccate al bidet, ed espulsa ..


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> Sei come una merda secca attaccata al bidet e soffiata via dal naso con un gran colpo di cazzo.
> 
> Sei una merda secca, come quelle attaccate al bidet, ed espulsa ..


 
Alla fine, credo che hai ragione, Piero. Avevo interpretato male questa frase.


----------



## Mida Karato

riflettevo... non sarebbe più logico usare "cesso" al posto di "bidet" dato quello che, di solito, ci rimane attaccato? E inoltre... soffiare ed espellere mi sembrano verbi troppo "per bene" per il contesto in oggetto. Quindi, magari, sarebbe meglio "sparare" fuori dal naso.


----------



## Piero.G

La traduzione va migliorata, anche la mia.

"cesso" va benissimo. 

In italiano non si dice "colpo di cazzo". Mi spiego meglio.

-Bastone. Colpo di bastone: bastonata. 
-Coup de bite = _colpo di cazzo_: cazzata 

La traduzione a questo punto può essere:

Sei una merda secca di un cesso spazzata via come una cazzata!


Spazzare, dans le sens de souffler en tempête (Moucher: débarasser son nez de ses mucosités en souflant)


Cazzata, vuol dire anche _gesto insignificante_, di _nessun valore:_ connerie.
L'espressione "non vali un cazzo": _tu es complètement nul_


L'espressione del quesito ha un senso altamente spregiativo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anch'io torno nei propri passi...
Primo problema: bidet è una parola dal significato altamente sessuale, quindi non quadra esattamente con cesso (però siamo molto vicino ) che è più generale.
Continuiamo: "tu es une merde coiffée d'un bidet" prima parte, significa "sei uno stronzo/una merda (senso figurato), che porta un bidè a mo' di cappello". 
Poi "mouchée d'un coup de bitte", nonostante le mie ricerche, non ho trovato che il senso "soffiare il naso". Comunque una parola vicina, anche per senso sessuale, è "ramoner" e qui andrebbe "scopare", sinonimo di "spazzare".
Rimane dunque da soluzionare il "coup de bitte". Non ero troppo favorevole a "cazzata" usato da solo perché si distoglieva troppo dal significato univocamente sessuale del francese, ma in coppia con scopare, non ci ho più niente in contrario. 
Mettendo insieme tutto, ottengo: "Sei uno stronzo/una merda, con un bidè in testa, scopata a grandi cazzate".
Cosa vi sembra? Sarei riuscito a cogliere "*le comble du bon goût français*"??


----------



## Mida Karato

... e se traducessimo con un senso spregiativo allontanandoci dalla traduzione letterale, optando per una soluzione che abbia un significato in italiano, per esempio:

sei una merda secca rimasta attaccata a un cesso e non vali un cazzo?

... Tenendo presente che è un insulto che Breton fa a Paulhan, rifiutandosi di battersi in duello con lui? Il senso sarebbe: non vali niente, quindi non mi sporco le mani in un duello.


----------



## Piero.G

Sei solo un povero stronzo e non mi abbasso a sporcarmi le mani con te!!

In questo caso, stronzo: pezzo di merda.

Però così si perde tutta l'enfasi _letteraria_ rolleyes e, soprattutto, viene volgarizzata la _romanticità_ p). Ahahah


Tuttavia "stronzo" afferisce più al comportamento.
Sei stato uno stronzo: ti sei compotato male.

Stronzo: enfoiré, odieux; imbecile, con.


----------



## matoupaschat

Piero.G said:


> Sei solo un povero stronzo e non mi abbasso a sporcarmi le mani con te!!
> 
> In questo caso, stronzo: pezzo di merda.
> 
> Però così si perde tutta l'enfasi _letteraria_ rolleyes e, soprattutto, viene volgarizzata la _romanticità_ p). Ahahah
> 
> 
> Tuttavia "stronzo" afferisce più al comportamento.
> Sei stato uno stronzo: ti sei compotato male.
> 
> Stronzo: enfoiré, odieux; imbecile, con.=> esattamente quel che occorre qui


Adesso, tocca a te decidere, hai tutte le carte in mano, ti ho detto la mia sul francese, sei tu il madrelingua!


----------



## Mida Karato

Grazie mille,
certo, dissertare sulle parolacce è stato proprio istruttivo!
 e sono unA madrelingua... alle prese con il turpiloquio!
Grazie ancora a entrambi!


----------



## Piero.G

"Sei solo un povero stronzo che non vale un cazzo, vaffanculo"


Così siamo arrivati al top!   _Eheheh_


----------



## matoupaschat

Mida Karato said:


> Grazie mille,
> certo, dissertare sulle parolacce è stato proprio istruttivo!
> e sono unA madrelingua... alle prese con il turpiloquio!
> Grazie ancora a entrambi!


Meglio segnalarlo nel profilo, sono sempre più gentile con le signore , sarà il mio "côté vieille France" (un colmo per un belga).
Anche l'età forse, serve per personalizzare l'aiuto...


Piero.G said:


> "Sei solo un povero stronzo che non vale un cazzo ..."


Che sistemaccio di un .... Non si finisce mai di rincorrere l'ultimo post .


----------



## Piero.G

"Sei solo un povero stronzo che non vale un cazzo, vaffanculo"


Ultimo in odine di tempo, ma non sono sicuro sia quello definitivo.


----------



## Mida Karato

il vaffa finale lo ometterei perché il testo non è in discorso diretto ma riportato, quindi stonerebbe.
Scelgo quest'ultimo sforzo di alta letteratura e vada per lo stronzo!
Grazie, vi assicuro che di solito non sono così "colorita"... w gli eufemismi!


----------



## Piero.G

In un laboratorio linguistico sono ammessi degli "esperimenti", si procede per tentativi.

Al di fuori dell'ambito scientifico ...non mi sarei mai permesso! 


Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Mida Karato said:


> il vaffa finale lo ometterei  perché il testo non è in discorso diretto ma riportato, quindi stonerebbe.
> Scelgo quest'ultimo sforzo di alta letteratura e vada per lo stronzo!
> Grazie, vi assicuro che di solito non sono così "colorita"... w gli eufemismi!


Ooopsss ... Non avevo avuto il tempo di leggere la versione completa.


----------



## Piero.G

Posso aggiungere una variante o la discussione è chiusa?


----------



## Mida Karato

Aggiungi pure, ma ho consegnato il lavoro 5 minuti fa!


----------



## Piero.G

coiffée d'un b...

l'espressione soprastante potrebbe non afferire alla sfera morale ma alle doti intellettive, se così fosse la frase risulterebbe:

Sei un vecchio s...... che non *capisce* un c.... e non ho intenzione di abbassarmi ...


----------

